# [EOM] Soften Earth and Stone



## Dave Blewer (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi, 

Ok, I am trying to replicate a magic item that lets a user cast Soften Earth and Stone.  My initial thought was Polymorph Earth to turn the stone to mud.

On the whole, this is fine, but how would you replicate the movement hindering aspects of the spell?  I expected that some of the Mud side effects would have such an effect as the targets have to wade through the mud or something, but unfortunartely this isn't the case.

On a related point, how would you replicate spells such as Entangle?  Animate Object doesn't seem to quite fit the bill, maybe as a possible effect of Imbue Plant with an element that grants bonuses to Dexterity?


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 29, 2003)

What about the Alter Reality spell?  If I read it correctly there is only an XP cost if you are creating an item or the spell you are trying to duplicate has an XP cost.  Entangle doesn't have an XP cost, so you would just need to cast Alter Reality at the proper level for an equivalent Entangle.  This could also be used for Blur, Blink and maybe even Haste.

What does everybody think?


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 29, 2003)

So your reading of the document is that Alter Reality could be used to replicate spells from the PHB and other spellbooks that can't be replicated using any other spell?

Could work, I suppose


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 29, 2003)

Dave Blewer said:
			
		

> *So your reading of the document is that Alter Reality could be used to replicate spells from the PHB and other spellbooks that can't be replicated using any other spell?
> 
> Could work, I suppose  *




Here's the section from the book:

"  Alter Reality lets you duplicate most spells and create effects not allowed by any other spell list, but at a high price.

  Duplicate Spell: You can duplicate the effect of any single spell. The maximum spell level you can duplicate is given on the table above, as well as the XP cost to cast it. The spell does not have to be one that is normally accessible to you. (If the game master has banned any spell lists, you cannot duplicate the effects of a banned spell unless the game master allows it.) The spell operates normally, except that any spell save DCs are at the level of the alter reality spell you are casting.

  If the spell you are duplicating has an XP cost, use either that cost or the cost on the table above, whichever is higher. The ‘0’-level version of this spell is equivalent to Prestidigitation."

I think this could possibly be used as a catch-all for spells that cannot be directly translated into the EOM system.  I don't know if that was the author's intention, but it might work.  I just reread it and noticed that using the maximum spell level in the table would make any spells you wanted to duplicate a little more "expensive" to cast.  Haste is a 3rd level spell and would require the use of a 4th level Alter Reality.

I haven't actually played with the system in a game, but hope to some day  so my suggestions may or may not screw up balance


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 30, 2003)

The only real problem I can see with this, is that it would cost 100 exp to cast entangle which seems a liittle steep just to cast a 1st level spell


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 30, 2003)

I'd have to agree.  Spending XP for spells that don't permanently create something seems like a very large cost for a temporary effect.  Maybe ruling that a Mage would only need to spend the XP if the original spell has an XP cost or maybe adjusting it so that the lower level spells don't require XP while the higher level ones do?  Even with that the Alter Reality spell would be one level higher than what is being duplicated. 

Maybe the EOM2 will have these additional spell lists.


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 30, 2003)

I suppose that an argument could be put forward that if you remove the exp cost for Alter Reality, then that will be the only spell list that a character will really need ... Then all you are left with is the Boons, Magical skills and Spell points  

I think that we need some new lists (or at least some new effects in existing spell lists) to cover these spells that can't be replicated as of yet.


----------



## G.A. Donis (Jan 30, 2003)

To borrow a phrase from American Footbal Officiating, "Upon further review...."

I think you're right, taking the XP cost out of Alter Reality makes all other spell lists somewhat redundant and therefore probably should not be used like I had originally thought.  Bring on more spell lists


----------

